# اغسطس 2010   العذراء ام النور    (مجهود منوع متجدد)



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

بسم اللة القوى 

مجهود متواضع ككل سنة 
للسيدة العذراء ام النور 

اصلى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يتابعة 


*سيستمر الموضوع متجدد* 


كعادة السنة السابقة 2009 طوباكى يا مريم 


وهذة السنة 2010 




*حتى عيد العذراء 22 اغسطس 2010*



*ان شاء الرب وعشنا* 



ميلادها 

مريم ابنة يواقيم 
من سبط يهوذا 

من بيت داود الملك 
امها حنة كانت عاقر 
نذرت هى وزوجها يواقيم ان تعطى اول مولود نذر الى اللة 

ولدت مريم 



عندما اكملت 3 سنين اودوعوها بالهيكل 

سن 12 سنة لازم تسيب الهيكل تشاور الشيوخ 
عصا يوسف النجار افرخت 
راحت مع يوسف لبيتة 
وكان شيخ كبير جدا 

الملاك بشرها هتحبل وتلد يسوع 
وان اليصابات نسيبتها حامل 


ذهبت لتخدمها 3 شهور 


ظهور الملاك ليوسف لطمانتة انها حامل من الروح القدس 

الاكتتاب ببيت لحم 
ولدت يسوع لة كل المجد بالمذود 
وبعد 40 يوم 

صعدت للهيكل ليقدموا قربان كشريعة موسى

قابلوا بالهيكل سمعان الشيخ وحنة النبية وتنبا كل منهم عن العذراء 



قتل اطفال بيت لحم 

الهروب لمصر 
العودة للناصرة 

كل سنة النزول لاورشليم للعيد

عرس قانا الجليل 

وشفاعة العذراء 

انتقلت العذراء للسماء فى سن 59



*فضايل العذراء* 

1- التواضع 
2- الصمت والتامل 
3-حب الخدمة 
4-الاحتمال




*تلخيص نبذة بابا شنودة* 

لا يوجد انسانة احبها الناس كالسيدة العذراء

على اسمها بنيت كنائس عديدة 

اقدم كنيسة على اسم السيدة العذراء كنيسة فيلبى 

اقدم كنيسة بمصر على اسمها كانت فى عهد البابا ثاؤنا البطريرك ال 16 سنة 274

كذلك كنائس باسمها فى الاماكن التى زارتها 
وكنيستان باسم عذراء الزيتون فى فرنسا وفينا 

عظمة العذراء 

مجمع افسس 431بحضور 200 اسقف بدء قانون الايمان نعظمك يا ام النور 

ايضا فى 
قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك 
تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها
شهادة القديسة اليصابات للعذراء 
امتلات اليصابات وجنينها بالروح القدس لزيارة العذراء 

اختيار اللة لها من بين كل نساء العالم 




*معجزات احاطت بحياتها* 

1- حبل بها بمعجزة 
2- معجزة خطوبتها 
3-معجزة حبلها 
4- معجزة زيارتها لاليصابات 
5- سقوط اصنام مصر 
6- قانا الجليل بشفاعتها 
7-حل الحديد وانقاذ متياس الرسول
8-استلام المسيح لروحها 

9- معجزة ضرب الرب لليهود لما ارادوا الاعتداء على جثمانها بعد وفاتها 
10 - معجزة صعود جسدها 

11-المعجزات التى تمت على يديها

12-ظهورها باماكن متعددة 





*صوم العذراء* 

تحتفل الكنيسة بة فى اول مسرى (7 اغسطس )


نهضات روحية حتى بالكنائس التى لا تحمل اسمها 
مولد العذراء بكنيستها الاثرية بمسطرد




كثيرون يصومون صوم العذراء بماء وملح بدون زيت 

كثيرون يضيفون علية اسبوع ثالث كنوع من الندر 



*اعيادها *

كل قديس لة عيد واحد بالكنيسة القبطية 


اما اعياد العذراء فمتنوعة 


1- عيد البشارة لوالديها بميلادها
7 مسرى 




2-
فى اول بشنس




3- عيد دخولها الهيكل 

3 كيهك 




4- عيد مجيئها لمصر 
24 بشنس 



5 عيد نياحة العذراء 
21 طوبة 




6- العيد الشهرى للعذراء 

21 من كل شهر قبطى تذكار لنياحتها 




7- عيد صعود جسدها الى السماء

16 مسرى 


يوافق 22 اغسطس


يسبقة 15 يوم صوم العذراء 





8- عيد معجزتها حل الحديد

21 بؤؤنة 
حل حديد اسر متياس الرسول 





9- عيد ظهورها بالزيتون 


الثانى من ابريل 1968 








*العذراء مريم فى عقيدة الكنيسة* 


1- والدة الالة ثيؤطوكوس 

2- الروح القدس طهر وقدس مستودع العذراء من خطية ادم اثناء الحبل بالمسيح لة كل المجد 

3- شفاعة العذراء 

4- ممتلئة نعمة 

5- دوام بتولية العذراء 
6- صعود جسد العذراء للسماء 



*القابها ورموزها* 


1- الملكة التى عن يمين الملك 

2- امنا القديسة العذراء مريم


3- سلم يعقوب 

4-العروس الحقيقية 
5- الجمامة الحسنة 
6- السحابة 
7-ثيؤطوكوس والدة الالة 

8- المجمرة الذهب

9-السماء الثانية 

10 - مدينة اللة 
11- عنقود الحياة 

12-القاب اخرى

ام النور الحقيقى 
ام القدوس 
ام المخلص 

13- العليقة التى راها موسى 
14 - تابوت العهد 

15 - قسط المن 

16- عصا هرون التى افرخت 
17- خيمة الاجتماع قبة موسى 

18- الباب الذى فى المشرق 
19- باب الحياة - باب الخلاص

20 - قدس الاقداس






*فضايل العذراء* 

1- حياة الاتضاع 
2- حياة التسليم 
3-حياة الاحتمال 
4- الايمان وعدم التذمر 
5- الصمت والصلاة والتامل 
6- فضايل اخرى 

قداستها الشخصية
عفتها 
بتوليتها 
خدمتها
امومتها 






*ايقونة العذراء القبطية* 

تظهر فيها السيدة العذراء 
1- مع المسيح لة كل المجد كوالدة الالة 
2- على راسها تاج لكونها ملكة وكذلك المسيح 

3- حولها نجوم وملائكة وسحاب لانها السماء الثانية 



صلواتك وشفاعتك يا ام النور 



*تلخيص لنبذة اصدرها *

*قداسة البابا شنودة عن السيدة العذراء *





:download:


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SFdKhZElHdc[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]uRptehtK2zY[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]17BRdIac4Kw[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]CNT22LuVweA[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]pLVNnIIfiQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hVR1sWCejXQ[/YOUTUBE]








[YOUTUBE]kkxcBJmdJyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fOhhFASCnaA[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]Gdg64Eg9y2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهورات العذراء فيديو *




[YOUTUBE]-ht6OK_NIl8[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]kc9oAehRyNI[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]N4QkcwQ4kH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]0GOg1DiCHEk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]_zDY_dAG4FA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]vl4LWD3yEFU[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]eXrfTeJ1y9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kLZbYOufX6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا 

موضوع رائع متابع

 سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 




























=​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2016)

مجهود راااااائع
رب المجد يبارك خدمتك
​


----------

